# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Ben ik zwanger of wordt ik gek

## misspink

hey
ik heb een vraagje
ik ben ongeveer een week terug af van mijn menstruatie
sins 2 a 3 dagen op een dag was in ineens heel misserlijk en gevoel van griepje
gelukkig niet over me nek gegaan maar de misselijkheid houd nu al paar dagen aan
voor heen at ik echt aso veel en nu heb ik al paar dagen helemaal geen trek in eten en pas laat tegen de avond krijg ik honger ik slaap heel slecht tot bijna niet ben overdag op heb ook vaak last van hoofdpijn ook last van me buik gehad paar krampen links van me onderbuik weet niet of het er bij hoor

----------


## meneereddie

Hoe oud ben je? Doe even een test bij je arts. Of via de apotheek, of drogist. Ik denk het wel. (nav je verhaal)

----------


## fairytale30

Ik zou idd gewoon even een testje doen.
Let wel dat je klachten NIET hoeven te betekenen dat je zwanger bent.
Wanneer was je laatste menstruatie dag ?

----------


## misspink

hey
mijn laaste dag was 24 sep
vanmorgen ook bijna flauwgevallen ok al had ik gegeten voelde me ineens helemaal wazig worden en plassen blijf ik ook doen zo irritant
weet ff niet wat ik moet doen want het zou echt niet uitkomen nu een zwangerschap
omdat ik nog thuis woon en dan het huis uit zou moeten

----------


## dotito

Als je echt 100 % zeker wilt zijn moet je bloed laten nemen. Of anders kan je in kruidvat een zwangerschapstest gaan halen. Op voorhand panikeren haalt niets uit onderneem iets en dan kan je nog zien hoe of wat.

Succes

ps wat ik jou leeftijd als ik dat mag vragen?

----------


## misspink

hey
leeftijd vertel ik liever niet
ik vind het alleen eng en als zo is heb ik een groot probleem
want dan woord ik op straat gezet dus is dan kieze
houden en straat op of weghalen en thuis kennen wonen
denk vande week maar naar de dok is wel beter

----------


## misspink

morgen zo enzo dok want heb denk voor het eerst in me leven een blaasonsteking
dus dan weet ik denk ook meer want dan zien ze dat toch ook?

----------


## fairytale30

> hey
> mijn laaste dag was 24 sep
> vanmorgen ook bijna flauwgevallen ok al had ik gegeten voelde me ineens helemaal wazig worden en plassen blijf ik ook doen zo irritant
> weet ff niet wat ik moet doen want het zou echt niet uitkomen nu een zwangerschap
> omdat ik nog thuis woon en dan het huis uit zou moeten


Oké, 24 sept dus.
Dat is nu vandaag dan op de kop af 11 dagen geleden.
Wanneer begonnen je klachten ??
Mocht er eventueel een eitje bevrucht zijn dan volgt de innesteling ongeveer tussen dan 5 en dag 10.
Maar ik denk niet dat je zo snel al iets kunt merken van een eventuele zwangerschap. In elk geval zou ik gewoon een testje doen.
Kruidvat 2 voor 5 euro. Die zijn het gevoeligst.

----------


## misspink

nu ongeveer 2 a 3 dagen en vanmorgen na het eten. bijna flauwgevallen

----------


## meneereddie

Ga nou gewoon naar het kruidvat, en koop die test. Als je zwanger bent, weet je in ieder geval waar je klachten van komen. Als je het niet bent, moet je absoluut naar je huisarts. Laat ons wel de uitslag weten aub.

----------


## fairytale30

Doe gewoon een testje, dat haalt je wellicht uit de spanning.
Persoonlijk denk ik dat je niet zwanger bent.
24 september was jou laatste menstruatie dag. Het is nu 5 oktober. Als jij een cyclus hebt van 28 dagen, dan moet jij de eisprong nog krijgen. Zelfs al zou jou cyclus korter zijn, en je de eisprong al hebben gehad, dan nog kun je op dit moment niet echt zwangerschaps kwaaltjes hebben. 
Maar doe gewoon een testje oke.

----------

